
Tesla patents new battery cell for faster charge, better longevity andlower cost - rhegart
https://electrek.co/2019/02/01/tesla-patent-battery-cell/
======
pwg
The title needs updating.

Tesla has not "patented" anything (yet). They have a "patent application" in
the works, but have not yet been given a "patent".

Relevant quotes from the linked article:

> has applied for a patent

> The patent application

> Tesla’s newly published patent application

> for the patent application:

The distinction is important. They do not yet have any legal patent rights
during the application/examination stage. Nor do they have "a patent" at this
stage.

The title should read something like: "Tesla applies for patent on new battery
..."

